# running a generator in the back of my suv?



## astew1983 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok guys so I just bought a Yamaha 6300 watt inverter generator for my camper and powering my home. My question is can I run my generator in the back of my ford excursion with the windows cracked and a exhaust extension kit going out the window while we are dry camping in our travel trailer? The generator weighs a ton so it sucks moving it around plus it is more secure in the back of my car plus when we go down southwe may need to run it all night for the a/c and it also deadens the sound. So is this a bad idea and could it cause problems such as exhast back pressure problems?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm thinking that the genny's will not get enough cooling air which will cause it to overheat and possibly damage something


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Not only will it not get enough air to cool, it's going to draw the exhaust gases back in (it needs air to run) and that car is going to not only reek of exhaust but have very high levels of carbon monoxide.

Not a good idea.


----------



## Midwest Mower Pro (Mar 13, 2013)

You need to force clean air into the car if you are going to do that, or have a large supply of naturally flowing air. When utility vans run gens, they either vent the exhaust far away from the back doors, then open the back doors for clean air, or I've seen some run the exhaust into their vehicle's exhaust pipes and open the doors to the van (I wouldn't reccommend this way specifically, but it can be done). But to answer your question, you will need to open the back hatch of your suburban to even get close to enough air flow, which will kill your battery unless you disconnect it.


----------



## PeterB123 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'd find a better way to move it in and out and implement some good security measures. 

One 'alarm' suggestion is having a UPS system in the room where you sleep. When most UPS systems lose their primary power source and switch to battery, they start emitting a loud beeping noise. Combine this with a decent chain and lock, and I think you'd be ok.


----------

